# partage non désiré ?



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
Depuis quelques temps dans la barre latérale gauche du finder je vois un Imac (que je ne connais pas) qui apparait sous PARTAGES
aucun autre appareil n'est connecté sur ma live box 
qui peux me dire comment le déconnecter ?
est ce un pirate ?
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 comment es-tu connecté à la Livebox : Ethernet ou wifi. ?

Le réseau wifi est-il "open" ou bien sécurisé (clé WPA, clé WEP ?)

Il faut tous les éléments de la configuration actuelle de réseau.

Ensuite si vraiment un iMac étranger se connecte à la Livebox, il faudra selon les cas : 

- désactiver le wifi de la box
- changer la clé de sécurité
- bloquer l'adresse MAC de l'intrus (visible dans la Livebox, quand il est connecté)
- etc...


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

mon Imac (celui où je vois le fameux intru) est connecté en ethernet et mon Mac pro en wifi. 
mon iphone et Ipad en wifi
la livebox a une clé wep


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

La clé WEP est connue pour sa faiblesse.

Ca se craque en moins d'une minute je crois....

Donc il faut passer à WPA 2 !!


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2012)

Je voudrais sur le sujet avec trois questions plus générales :


y-a-t-il un "risque" d'intrusion quand on voit dans sa barre latérale un autre ordinateur que le sien (exemple vécu la semaine dernière à l'hotel, wifi de l'hôtel) ?

Je voyais un autre Mac (au nom de son possesseur) et par curiosité j'ai double cliqué dessus : je n'ai eu accès qu'à son dossier partagé. Comment savoir ce que la personne pouvait voir de *mon* Mac ?

Comment je peux sécuriser mon Mac (est ce que le mode furtif du coupe feu aide à ne pas être vu dans ces situations ?)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

1. il est normal que tu voies les autres ordis dans la barre latérale du Finder.
Pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'intrusion, il suffit que "partage de fichiers" ne soit pas coché dans préf système / partage.
Dans ce cas, "l'autre" voit ton ordi dans son Finder, mais s'il essaie de l'ouvrir : "connexion impossible".

2. je pense que cet ordi devait avoir "partage de fichiers" coché, et rien dans la fenêtre "dossiers partagés".
Dans ce cas seul le dossier "partagé" est accessible.

3. je ne crois pas que le mode furtif ait à voir avec 1. et 2.


1. et 2. : sous réserve de confirmation car aujourd'hui je n'ai pas 2 Macs dispo sur le réseau pour vérifier.
Je pourrai vérifier Jeudi et donner le résultat.

Ah, autre chose : dans un hôtel, tu étais, à priori, connecté à un "Hotspot", conforme à la législation en vigueur.
Bien que ça ne fasse pas partie de l'obligation légale, en général les Hotspots garantissent "l'étanchéité" entres les utilisateurs et le réseau privé de l'hôtel, et surtout, l'étanchéité ENTRE les utilisateurs.

C'est à dire qu'en principe les utilisateurs ne se voient pas les uns les autres.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> 1. et 2. : sous réserve de confirmation car aujourd'hui je n'ai pas 2 Macs dispo sur le réseau pour vérifier.


Super, merci bcp ! 

Comme (un peu parano) tous mes partages sont systématiquement désactivés (activés au moment du besoin, puis stoppés) j'en déduis que ma machine était protégée !


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

me suis trompé après vérif je suis en wpa2 TKIP/AES


> il est normal que tu voies les autres ordis dans la barre latérale du Finder.


oui mais pour ceux qui sont autorisé par ex mes autres machines, mais c'est bizarre que je vois d'autres personnes, ça veux dire qu ils ont craqué la protection ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

WPA c'est ok (ça m'étonnait que tu sois en WEP).

Tu ne dois voir, et ne peux voir, QUE les ordis connectés à ta Livebox, ou à ton ordinateur.

Ton Mac connecté par Ethernet fait-il du partage par wifi ?

Si vraiment tu vois un intrus, il est connecté à la Livebox, ou à ton Mac si partage Internet activé en wifi.


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

> Ton Mac connecté par Ethernet fait-il du partage par wifi ?


j'ai configuré mon Imac et mon MacPro pour qu'ils échangent des fichiers. Mon MacPro est en wifi sur la LB et mon Imac est en ethernet. Sur mon MacPro je vois mon Imac dans le Finder et inversement mais uniquement quand les machines sont allumées. La par ex mon macpro est éteint et je ne le vois pas sur le finder de mon Imac. Mais je vois une machine Imac que je ne connais pas sur le finder de mon Imac.
comprend pas de qui s'agit il

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------




> partage Internet activé en wifi


ça se configure sur la LB ? ou sur le Imac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

jai ça sur linterface de la LB

Activer le Wifi Easy pairing : 	   	Activer le WPS pairing : 	
est ce ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Non la question que je te posais est la suivante : 

Quand tu as un iMac connecté en Ethernet à la box, tu peux aussi activer le wifi de ce Mac pour créer un réseau et partager son accès à Internet.

(avec le risque qu'un "intrus" se connecte sur l'iMac par wifi si tu n'as pas mis de mot de passe à cette connexion)

Je pense que ce n'est pas ce que tu fais :

Tu as :

- Livebox

- iMac en Ethernet, wifi désactivé.

- Mac Pro en wifi

Si c'est bien ta configuration, et si tu vois un iMac inconnu dans le Finder de ton iMac, alors il y a intrusion...

Tu peux aller dans l'interface de la Livebox et voir la liste des appareils qui se sont connectés, ou qui sont connectés (ce n'est pas la même page).

Chaque appareil peut être identifié grâce à son adresse MAC, qui comporte 12 caractères, sur ce modèle : 00:26:5a:7a:96:09

S'il y a vraiment "intrus", tu peux lui couper sa connexion simplement en changeant ta clé de sécurité.

Remplace la clé par défaut par une nouvelle, longue et complexe, avec des caractères spéciaux, que tu notes très soigneusement et saisis dans un éditeur de texte, de façon à pouvoir l'utiliser par copier-coller.


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

non le wifi de mon Imac est désactivé



> Tu as :
> - Livebox
> - iMac en Ethernet, wifi désactivé.
> - Mac Pro en wifi


oui c'est ça

sur l'interface de la LB actuellement je vois 2 appareils qui apparaissent connecté en ethernet
newhost 3 et newhost 4. je peux en blacklister un des deux mais je ne sais pas lequel est mon Imac....
Qu'en penses tu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------

et puis l'intru devarit apparaitre connecté en wifi non ?pas en ethernet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Si tu n'as qu'un câble branché à la Livebox et ton iMac au bout, l'intrus est bien sûr connecté en wifi.

Pour identifier ton ordi, tu as besoin de ton adresse MAC en Ethernet.

Applications / Utilitaires / Informations système / Matériel / Carte Ethernet

Repère l'adresse MAC qui est de la forme ab:2d:6a:15:1f:43
(12 caractères par groupe de 2 séparés par 2 points)

Tu vas retrouver cette adresse dans la Livebox.

Mais attention fais bien la différence sur la Livebox entre les ordis connectés actuellement et ceux qui se sont connectés avant (si tu as connecté un ordi en Ethernet un jour et ne l'a pas supprimé de la liste, il y est toujours).


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

je ne comprends pas j'ai noté mon adresse mac mais dans les ordis connecté en ethernet dans la LB aucun ne comporte ce numéro. 


> l'intrus est bien sûr connecté en wifi.


oui mais aucun ordi n'est connecté en wifi dans l'interface de la LB


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Quel est le modèle de LB ?


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

c'est une sagem


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Vieille Sagem, Livebox Mini, Livebox 2 ?


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

livebox 2 de décembre 2011


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Ok, donc en bas de la page d'accueil, il y a la liste des équipements connectés.

L'iMac connecté en Ethernet doit y apparaitre, avec son adresse MAC, est-ce bien le cas ?

Comme ça : (l'icône réseau est verte pour les connectés, et grise pour les non connectés, mais dont le bail DHCP court toujours)


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

oui je vois 3 équipements connectés mais aucun ne porte l'adresse MAC de mon Imac !
2 en Ethernet et 1 en wifi (c'est l'Ipad de ma femme qui est connecté)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

ah si désolé me suis trompé d'adresse mac en la lisant si si je vois bien l'adresse mac de mon Imac !
mais il y a un autre ordi connecté en ethernet 
j'y pense ce matin j'ai connecté mon NAS jai sauvegardé puis je l'ai éteint. Là en ce moment il est éteint. c'est peut être lui ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Va vérifier l'adresse MAC en Ethernet par ici : 

Applications / Utilitaires / Informations système / Réseau / Configurations / Ethernet

C'est "l'adresse matérielle (MAC)".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




boiperso a dit:


> ah si désolé me suis trompé d'adresse mac en la lisant si si je vois bien l'adresse mac de mon Imac !
> mais il y a un autre ordi connecté en ethernet
> j'y pense ce matin j'ai connecté mon NAS jai sauvegardé puis je l'ai éteint. Là en ce moment il est éteint. c'est peut être lui ??


Ah ben voilà... 

NB : les intrus dans un réseau protégé par clé WPA je pense que c'est absolument rarissime.

Ca n'empêche pas d'appliquer quelques mesures de sécurité au réseau :

- donner un VRAI mot de passe à la Box (pas "admin"  )

- changer la clé réseau en cas de doute

- ne pas diffuser le nom du réseau (SSID)


----------



## boiperso (7 Octobre 2012)

oui ça y est je l'ai trouvé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

oui mais mon NAS est éteint depuis ce matin comment se fait il qu'il s'affiche dans partage du finder ?
Dans le finder ya marqué 
imac-1be... (numéro à 3 chiffres)
mais quand je fais 
Aller/se connecter au serveur
je vois 
smb://dlink-93....
pas le même numéro !
comprend pas que se soit lui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

d'autant que sur la page "visualiser" je vois le Dlink bien déconnecté avec le numéro qui correspond bien au NAS
comprend pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi les ordis qui ne sont plus connectés apparaissent encore un certain temps dans le Finder.

Ca fait la même chose dans mon réseau, que ce soit avec les Mac ou les PC : je vois un Pc dans le Finder, mais si je lance mon scanner d'IP, je vois qu'il n'est plus connecté.

Il y a une "rémanence" qui peut atteindre plusieurs heures.

Quant au fait que le NAS apparaissent avec le nom iMac, c'est sans doute dû au fait qu'il a fait la sauvegarde de l'iMac, et que c'est ce "volume" qui est vu dans le Finder.

En revanche le serveur, c'est le DLink.

Ce NAS a aussi une adresse MAC, qui doit être visible sur le boitier ou ailleurs.

Ca permettrait de confirmer que c'est bien lui l'autre appareil connecté en Ethernet (de toute façon ça ne peut être que lui...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super, merci bcp !
> 
> Comme (un peu parano) tous mes partages sont systématiquement désactivés (activés au moment du besoin, puis stoppés) j'en déduis que ma machine était protégée !


@ Sly 54 :

Une première confirmation car j'ai un autre Mac ce matin sur le réseau :

Quand sur un Mac "A", la case "partage de fichiers" n'est pas cochée dans Préf syst / Partage, depuis le Mac "B" on voit "A" dans la barre latérale du Finder, mais il est impossible de s'y connecter, même en invité.

On ne voit donc rien du Mac "A", même pas le dossier partagé.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2012)

Merci Renaud pour ton test et ta confirmation


----------



## boiperso (9 Octobre 2012)

suis pas sur d'avoir compris
en tout cas je vois toujours un Imac dont je ne connais pas l'adresse en partage dans le finder à gauche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

A priori, l'iMac que tu vois, c'est ta sauvegarde sur ton NAS, non ?

Il est clair que "l'intrus" s'il y en avait un, ne pourrait être connecté que par wifi, or dans ta Livebox tu vois cet "iMac fantôme" connecté en Ethernet.

J'insiste un peu : quel est le mot de passe de ta Livebox ? "admin" ? "password", comme 95% des Livebox en service ?

Change le mot de passe de ta Livebox, pour un vrai, un costaud.

ET change la clé WPA de ton réseau.

Après ça, si tu vois encore un "intrus", il sera bien clair qu'il habite chez toi.


----------



## boiperso (9 Octobre 2012)

> A priori, l'iMac que tu vois, c'est ta sauvegarde sur ton NAS, non ?


mais mon NAS est éteint !
et puis je ne savais qu'une sauvegarde pouvait avoir une adresse IP ?!! que je vois dans l'interface de la LB
comprends pas


> Change le mot de passe de ta Livebox


comment on fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Ce que tu vois, c'est l'adresse IP du NAS, non ?

Si cette adresse IP est attribuée par la Livebox, tu vois cette IP non pas seulement quand le NAS est allumé, *mais pendant toute la durée du bail DHCP (24 heures par défaut)*.

Pour le mot de passe de la LB : tu entres dans l'interface de configuration (avec "admin" et "admin" si tu ne l'as jamais changé).

Ensuite tu cherches dans les menus : administration, changer le mot de passe : http://www.panoptinet.com/securiser...on-technique/modifier-son-mot-de-passe-orange


----------



## boiperso (9 Octobre 2012)

> Ce que tu vois, c'est l'adresse IP du NAS, non ?


non c'est une autre adresse IP !
donc au delà de 24H l'imac (mon NAS) en question devrait avoir disparu ? 
ok merci pour le mdp de la LB


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Je ne connais pas la durée du bail DHCP sur ton modèle de LB.

J'en ai eu une qui avait 86400 sec donc 24 heures, ensuite j'ai eu une Mini qui avait une durée de plusieurs jours.

C'est à dire que quand un appareil se connectait 10 minutes au réseau, on le voyait pendant plusieurs jours sur la page d'accueil de la LB.

Je n'ai plus de LB donc je ne peux pas vérifier.

Pour aller plus loin et éclaircir l'affaire, je te propose cette solution : 

Va sur l'Appstore, et prend IP Scanner, version gratuite.

Il va t'afficher la liste des appareils sur le réseau, avec :

- leur adresse IP
- leur adresse MAC

Va dans les préférences et coche "Display current ping status" comme ça tu auras un point vert devant les appareils actuellement connectés.

Avec ça tu vas y voir clair 

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/ip-scanner/id404167149?mt=12


----------



## boiperso (10 Octobre 2012)

ok oui il a repéré 4 apparils connectés 
mais pour l'intru apparemment il s'agit de la livebox qui apparait 2 fois avec 2 adresse mac différentes...
- livebox
- Livebox device
- mon Ipad
- mon Imac

avant je ne voyait pas cette connection dans le finder

pensais pas que cela soit possible


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

La livebox a de toutes façons au moins 2 adresses MAC : 

- une en Ethernet

- une en wifi.

L'adresse MAC est l'identité matérielle de la carte réseau concernée.

Ton Mac a aussi 2 adresses MAC : une en Ethernet, une en wifi.

Tu peux le voir dans Informations système / Réseau / Configuration.


----------



## boiperso (11 Octobre 2012)

ok je ne savais pas. 
bizarre quand même cet Imac qui apparait dans mon finder à gauche dans la rubrique partage alors que je n'ai pas activé le partage avec mon Ipad ...et puis le nom de mon Ipad devrait apparaitre (un prénom) non ?


----------

